# Little Green House, Belgium - August 2014



## Stussy (Nov 2, 2014)

From the Euro Tour with the SOCC mob including Project Mayhem, Lowri, Carl Hartley, Andy K Urbex (Behind Closed Doors) and Darbains. The vovage would take myself to pick up PM and Lowri, and heading for the Chunnel, after 12 hours of driving we arrive and soon in the Euroland heading for Germany. First stop on route was this delightful House in Belgium.

The Little Green House is amazing, lights working just to help that little bit more, what lay within was beyond belief!!
























Heading upstairs, I didn't think there was much more to see, I was wrong, very wrong.























Couple shots of the Kitchen and its time to move on towards Germany.











The Little Green House





More pics of this stunning location on my Flickr Page, link below.

Thanks for looking!!
​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

Amazing find! And great photos mate!


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 2, 2014)

I was expecting to see a dead budgie in the cage, brill find and pics!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2014)

What a wonderful place! Great shots


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 2, 2014)

very crammed, very nice


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow! What a place.. Great stuff!


----------



## brickworx (Nov 2, 2014)

That's proper nice that, so much stuff...lucky with the leccy still being on, the Orange upstairs room shot is lovely. Nice work.


----------



## decker (Nov 2, 2014)

Delightful..what character


----------



## darbians (Nov 2, 2014)

Good start to an epic trip.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2014)

That is mad! The lights give it such a creepy, homely feel! 
Amazing set, thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 3, 2014)

What a stunning place and photos. Would love to find a place like this.


----------



## odeon master (Nov 4, 2014)

amazing is that, how long has it been left i wonder?
Never seen anything like it so intact.


----------

